# Wider Tires for Trek Madone 4.5



## rickdees

Will a 700x28 tire fit?


----------



## zac

Maybe it would help if you listed the year of your 4.5 too, as clearances change. 

The biggest variance perhaps will be your tire of choice. Not all tires, as you know, are the same size, despite being labeled 27mm wide. Some are narrower some are wider, some are higher in profile (larger diameter, typically due to extra rubber) and of course some are smaller.

FWIW I cannot get 27s on my '09 6.5Pro. Those are Specialized Armadillos (winter tire). Just not enough clearance at the fork crown or seat stay crown. But I can easily clear every 25 I have tried.

HTH
zac


----------



## rickdees

_Maybe it would help if you listed the year of your 4.5 too, as clearances change. _

The model year is 2011. I asked a bike salesman and he said 28 mm. Just want to confirm.


----------



## zac

rickdees said:


> _Maybe it would help if you listed the year of your 4.5 too, as clearances change. _
> 
> The model year is 2011. I asked a bike salesman and he said 28 mm. Just want to confirm.


Ok then, take it into the shop and have them mount what tire you want and see if it fits. Seems simple enough to me. Your shop seems to know what fits, as they should, so you should be fine with that advice.

Let us know what you do, and what fits, as it helps the next rider with the same or similar question....

zac


----------



## rickdees

zac said:


> Ok then, take it into the shop and have them mount what tire you want and see if it fits. Seems simple enough to me. Your shop seems to know what fits, as they should, so you should be fine with that advice.
> 
> Let us know what you do, and what fits, as it helps the next rider with the same or similar question....
> 
> zac


Actually, I don't own a 2011 Madone 4.5 - just considering it. Being able to use 28 mm tires is just one of the criteria for my next bike. Thanks Zac for your help.


----------



## Alaska Mike

I was actually looking pretty hard at the '10 4.7, which was pretty much the same except for color and it was a Rival build. Lot of features I liked about that bike, like the tapered head tube and integrated speed/cadence sensor. From what I could tell, it had pretty decent room in the front fork for a wider tire, which was one of my concerns. My BMC's fork is on the narrow side, and would barely fit a 25c tire. If the wheel got a little out of true or I broke a spoke, I was rubbing. I ended up getting a Ridley Orion, which had even more room than the Madone.

Always allow a little room for an out-of-true wheel and wheel flex when figuring out what will fit. It could mean the difference between riding and walking home.


----------



## Sisophous

Same concern for me as original poster. I am getting Continental GPs tomorrow in size 25s. My 2010 Trek 4.5 has Bontrager rims and tires in size 23. I prefer a larger tire and contacted Bontrager. They told me that I can go up to 25 but no more on these rims. 

Last night I went to adjust my computer to match the tires I will be getting tomorrow. I was surprised to see that my former bike (Centurion) had 28 sized tires when I went through the computer manual as I had it circled. 

Now I would like to know before putting on the new 25s whether I can get new rims that would take the 28 tires? If so, I may return the 25s, buy new rims and 28 tires.


----------



## zac

Sisophous said:


> Same concern for me as original poster. I am getting Continental GPs tomorrow in size 25s. My 2010 Trek 4.5 has Bontrager rims and tires in size 23. I prefer a larger tire and contacted Bontrager. They told me that I can go up to 25 but no more on these rims.
> 
> Last night I went to adjust my computer to match the tires I will be getting tomorrow. I was surprised to see that my former bike (Centurion) had 28 sized tires when I went through the computer manual as I had it circled.
> 
> Now I would like to know before putting on the new 25s whether I can get new rims that would take the 28 tires? If so, I may return the 25s, buy new rims and 28 tires.


Kinda surprised by Bontrager's response. The rims will handle those tire sizes without issue. It's the frame clearances you need to be concerned with. Especially the outside diameter. 

Best way to find out: just mount them up and see if they clear.


----------



## Sisophous

zac said:


> Kinda surprised by Bontrager's response. The rims will handle those tire sizes without issue. It's the frame clearances you need to be concerned with. Especially the outside diameter.
> 
> Best way to find out: just mount them up and see if they clear.


My mistake you are right. I did not read the email carefully and misinterpreted it. Thanks for pointing this out. Below, I copied and pasted the actual email with their reply they sent to me and my initial question, removing only my email address and real name. I’m beginning to think I should have gone through my bike shop directly and not ordered the tires on-line to save the hassle.

.........

Thanks for writing. You will be able to put up to a 700x25, but 700x28 will not fit in the frame. Yes you will need to get a presta valve ofthat size. 
PAUL ANDREWS - TREK BICYCLE -----

Original Message-----] 
Sent: Monday, April 04, 2011 11:28 AMTo: Consumer, Bontrager_OLD
Subject: Bontrager Rims and Compatible Tire Sizes 

Have a few questions about your Bontrager Race Lite SS Rims. I purchased a 2010 4.5 Trek Madone and the bike has 700x23c Bontrager tires. I want to now ride with a larger tire but do not know what tire size I can increase to with these rims? Can I put tires on that are 25c-28c on these rims? And, if I go with a larger tire, does it have to use a Presta tube, 700x diameter? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## coyotebush

rickdees said:


> Will a 700x28 tire fit?


Yes, they will fit.

I just put 28mm tires on my 2009 Madone 5.2, and once mounted, they clear just fine. Mounting the wheels with tires inflated was marginal - the rear wheel barely cleared the frame and the calipers were tight. However, if you let the air out first, there are no problems at all. Mounted and inflated, there is ample clearance between the tires and the frame.


----------



## shanabit

Specialized Armadillos 25's work great. Im 265 fellas and they are nice. Plenty wide enough


----------

